# Check out this list of players...from 1998



## bambam_BENDER (Jun 9, 2002)

October, 1998 By Bryan at [email protected]

This is my Top 100 Senior (Preseason) I have made this list based on other rankings, summer performances, and what I know about each players abilities based on what I have seen of them and read of them. Just my own personal opinion on this years class. Anyone's opinions are quite welcome! 



1. DerMarr Johnson, 6-9, SF, Pittsfield(Maine Central)ME - Michigan, Cincinnati, UNC-Charlotte, Pittsburgh, Georgia Tech, Maryland 



2. Donnell Harvey, 6-7, PF, Cuthbert(Randolph Clay)GA - Clemson, Georgia, Georgia Tech, Texas, Kentucky, Alabama, UConn, Michigan 



3. Keith Bogans, 6-4, SG, Hyattsville(DeMatha)MD- KENTUCKY



4. Carlos Boozer, 6-8, PF, Juneau(Douglass)AK - UCLA, Duke, St. John's



5. Marvin Stone, 6-10, C/F, Huntsville(Grissom)AL - KENTUCKY 



6. Brian Cook, 6-10, C/F, Lincoln(HS)IL - ILLINOIS 



7. Jason Williams, 6-2, PG, Metuchan(St. Joseph's)NJ - DUKE 



8. Casey Sanders, 6-11, C, Tampa(Prep)FL - DUKE 



9. Brett Nelson, 6-3, PG, St. Albans(HS)WV - FLORIDA 



10. Jason Kapona, 6-8, SF, Lakewood(Artesia)CA - UNLV, Utah, Syracuse, NC State, Rhode Island, Missouri 



11. Jason Parker, 6-8, F/C, Charlotte(West)NC - North Carolina, Michigan, Syracuse, UNC-Charlotte, Georgetown 



12. LaVell Blanchard, 6-6, SF, Ann Arbor(Pioneer)MI - Michigan, Georgetown, Virginia, Wisconsin, Cal, Southern Cal, Penn State 



13. Kevin Gaines, 6-4, PG, Las Vegas(Clark)NV - MICHIGAN 



14. Leon Smith, 6-10, F/C, Chicago(M.L. King)IL - DePaul, Syracuse, Georgetown, Michigan, NBA 



15. Jason Richardson, 6-5, G/F, Saginaw(Hill)MI - MICHIGAN STATE



16. Casey Jacobson, 6-6, G/F, Glendora(HS)CA - STANFORD 



17. Rod Grizzard, 6-7, SG, Birmingham(Central Pk. Christian)AL - ALABAMA 



18. Johnathon Bender, 6-11, F/C, Picayune(HS)MS - MISSISSIPPI STATE 



19. Kareem Rush, 6-5, G/F, Kansas City(Pembroke Hills)MO - UCLA 



20. Joseph Forte, 6-4, SG, Hyattsville(DeMatha)MD - North Carolina, Georgia Tech, NC State, Georgetown 



21. Tony Robertson, 6-2, PG, Barrington(St. Andrews)RI - CONNECTICUT 



22. Samuel Dalembart, 6-11, C, Elizabeth(St. Patrick)NJ - SETON HALL 



23. Jason Gardner, 5-11, PG, Indianapolis(North Central)IN - ARIZONA 



24. Kenny Satterfield, 6-2, 1/2G, Manhatten(Rice)NY - CINCINNATI 



25. Damien Wilkins, 6-5, SF, Orlando(Dr. Phillips)FL - Georgia Tech, NC State, Kentucky 



26. Majestic Mapp, 6-1, PG, Bronx(St. Raymonds)NY - VIRGINIA 



27. Jamal Crawford, 6-5, 1/2G, Seattle(Rainier Beach)WA - Michigan, Fresno St., Washington, St. John's, Oregon, Minnesota 



28. Caron Butler, 6-6, SF, Pittsfield(Maine Central)ME - Purdue, UNLV, others 



29. Marshall Williams, 6-5, G/F, Milwaukee(Vincent)WI - Memphis, Missouri, Michigan, Wisconsin 



30. Nick Collison, 6-9, PF, Iowa Falls(HS)IA - KANSAS 



31. Michael Dunleavy, 6-7, F/G, Portland(Jesuit)OR - Duke, Stanford, North Carolina 



32. Andrew Gooden, 6-10, F/C, El Cerrito(HS)CA - KANSAS 



33. Ezra Williams, 6-4, SG, Marrietta(HS)GA - Georgia Tech, Georgia, Florida St., Kentucky, TCU 



34. Chuck Eidson, 6-7, SF, Columbia(Pinewood)SC - SOUTH CAROLINA 



35. Joe Johnson, 6-7, F/G, Little Rock(Central)AR - ARKANSAS 



36. Matt Bonner, 6-9, PF, Concord(HS)NH - FLORIDA 



37. Josh Moore, 7-0, C, Oakdale(St. Thomas More)CT - St. John's, Rutgers, Syracuse, Villanova, UCLA, Kansas, others 



38. Steven Blake, 6-3, PG, Mouth of Wilson(Oak Hill)VA - MARYLAND 



39. Donnell Knight, 6-8, SF, Tempe(Corona Del Sol)AZ - ARIZONA STATE 



40. DeShawn Williams, 6-2, SG, Paterson(Catholic)NJ - SYRACUSE 



41. Steve Hunter, 6-10, C, Maywood(Proviso East)IL - DePaul, Michigan, Fresno St., UNLV, Syracuse, UConn, Missouri, Nebraska 



42. Jamario Moon, 6-7, SF, Coosa(Central)AL - Mississippi St., Auburn, UAB, Alabama, others 



43. George Williams, 6-8, P/SF, Missouri City(Elkins)TX - Houston, NC State, Texas, Michigan, Vanderbilt 



44. Brent Darby, 6-0, PG, River Rouge(HS)MI - OHIO STATE 



45. Matt Carroll, 6-5, G/F, Horsham(Hatboro)PA - Wake Forest, Notre Dame, Villanova, NC State, Syracuse 



46. Kenny Walker, 6-9, PF, Jacksonville(Wolfson)FL - Florida St., South Florida, Miami, Villanova, Cincinnati, Alabama, others 



47. Antonio Falu, 6-5, SG, Houston(Waltrip)TX - Commited to Houston, but now saying he wants to re-open his recruitment. 



48. Reece Gaines, 6-5, PG, Madison(West)WI - Memphis, Saint Louis, Wisconsin, Louisville, Clemson 



49. Travis Watson, 6-7, PF, Mouth of Wilson(Oak Hill)VA - VIRGINIA 



50. Marquis Daniels, 6-7, SF, Durham(Mt. Zion)NC - Florida St., South Florida, Miami, Missouri, Nebraska, others


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*What?*

JB at 18. Thats blasphomy. Huh?


----------

